# Rat Epidemic In La Could Cause The Plague...



## vevster (Dec 28, 2019)

Dr Drew states this at minute 2:59. 

How can there not be a rat plan at the city level?


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 28, 2019)

That should be a big story but I guess it won’t be until it happens.


----------



## intellectualuva (Dec 28, 2019)

I love me some Dr Drew. 

This is some scary info.


----------



## vevster (Dec 28, 2019)

Can anyone confirm the rats there?


----------



## JFemme (Dec 28, 2019)

I heard this briefly referenced in this doc early in the year...

https://www.oregonlive.com/entertai...risis-sparks-debate-portland-comparisons.html


----------



## vickid (Dec 31, 2019)

Sadly, Its true and if you work downtown L.A., its very common to see HUGE rats running the street or on the sidewalk.  In fact, City Hall is infested with rats not mice, RATS.  I have friends who have had rats  jump out of their desk drawers and they have rat traps all over City owned downtown bldgs.


----------



## Cheleigh (Dec 31, 2019)

vickid said:


> Sadly, Its true and if you work downtown L.A., its very common to see HUGE rats running the street or on the sidewalk.  In fact, City Hall is infested with rats not mice, RATS.  I have friends who have had rats  jump out of their desk drawers and they have rat traps all over City owned downtown bldgs.



I would legit have to work from home. No, seriously.


----------



## SlimPickinz (Dec 31, 2019)

vickid said:


> Sadly, Its true and if you work downtown L.A., its very common to see HUGE rats running the street or on the sidewalk.  In fact, City Hall is infested with rats not mice, RATS.  I have friends who have had rats  jump out of their desk drawers and they have rat traps all over City owned downtown bldgs.


I would pass out.


----------



## momi (Dec 31, 2019)

My goodness!


----------



## vevster (Dec 31, 2019)

vickid said:


> Sadly, Its true and if you work downtown L.A., its very common to see HUGE rats running the street or on the sidewalk.  In fact, City Hall is infested with rats not mice, RATS.  I have friends who have had rats  jump out of their desk drawers and they have rat traps all over City owned downtown bldgs.


Oh good Lord.


----------



## vevster (Jan 3, 2020)

For the second time in a month -- I saw a rat running on the platform in the subway.  This time it was MY home station!!!!

Preemptively, I am going to get a contractor to give my place the once over to fortify any weak areas they may get in....


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Jan 3, 2020)

vickid said:


> Sadly, Its true and if you work downtown L.A., its very common to see HUGE rats running the street or on the sidewalk.  In fact, City Hall is infested with rats not mice, RATS.  I have friends who have had rats  jump out of their desk drawers and they have rat traps all over City owned downtown bldgs.



Downtown LA has a huge homeless issue as well. Big contributing factor. People living outside, means food waste, bodily waste, drug waste. It's ripe for rat infestation. And they charge ungodly amounts for those downtown highrise apartments these days.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Jan 3, 2020)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> Downtown LA has a huge homeless issue as well. Big contributing factor. People living outside, means food waste, bodily waste, drug waste. It's ripe for rat infestation. And they charge ungodly amounts for those downtown highrise apartments these days.



It's a smorgasbord for rats!




vevster said:


> For the second time in a month -- I saw a rat running on the platform in the subway.  This time it was MY home station!!!!
> 
> Preemptively, I am going to get a contractor to give my place the once over to fortify any weak areas they may get in....



Rats live very well in the NYC transit system what with people improperly disposing their garbage- leaving it on trains or throwing it on the track beds. For every one that you see, there are hundreds more. The increase in construction doesn't help either because it disturbs rats in their old dens causing them to seek out new homes. Good luck, vevster!


----------



## vevster (Jan 3, 2020)

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> Rats live very well in the NYC transit system what with people improperly disposing their garbage- leaving it on trains or throwing it on the track beds. For every one that you see, there are hundreds more. The increase in construction doesn't help either because it disturbs rats in their old dens causing them to seek out new homes. Good luck, vevster!


  I tweeted the NYCTSubway and they asked me details and said they would place traps in response to my complaint.

BTW, I've started a Rat Prevention thread in the home forum.  I want to take preventative action.....


----------



## Lita (Jan 8, 2020)

Brooklyn,NY rats are so out of control in certain neighborhoods that they had 2 rat forums..


----------



## vevster (Jan 9, 2020)

Lita said:


> Brooklyn,NY rats are so out of control in certain neighborhoods that they had 2 rat forums..


Which neighborhoods?

Dr Drew is thinking about running for Congress. He has had enough.


----------



## Lita (Jan 12, 2020)

vevster said:


> Which neighborhoods?
> 
> Dr Drew is thinking about running for Congress. He has had enough.



@vevster Hi! Bed-Stuy & parts of Bushwick...They already had 2 community meetings regarding this issue.


----------



## vevster (Jan 12, 2020)

Lita said:


> @vevster Hi! Bed-Stuy & parts of Bushwick...They already had 2 community meetings regarding this issue.


Yeah, I know about Bushwick. You see dead rats flattened in the street!  I feel sorry for people that have to walk there at night.


----------



## MizAvalon (Jan 14, 2020)

vickid said:


> Sadly, Its true and if you work downtown L.A., its very common to see HUGE rats running the street or on the sidewalk.  In fact, City Hall is infested with rats not mice, RATS.  I have friends who have had rats  jump out of their desk drawers and they have rat traps all over City owned downtown bldgs.



OMG!!! That is terrifying.


----------

